# помогите распознать баяны



## artik71 (12 Июл 2016)

интересует год название и цена конечно если возможно 1 тула 210 но что за модификация если так можно выразится спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (12 Июл 2016)

Вы же в Туле живёте, позвоните на фабрику они Вам все расскажут о своих "творениях".Ну надо же хоть какие нибудь усилия приложить,а не тупо бросать на форум фото и ждать оценки поплёвывая в потолок...


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Июл 2016)

http://skybeat.ru/catalog/product/tula-210-55-100-ii/

Ученический ширпотреб, хотя и не самый убогий. Делим цену на два, выставляем как лот. Не купят- снижаем. Что тут непонятного?


----------



## artik71 (14 Июл 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > http://skybeat.ru/catalog/product/tula-210-55-100-ii/
> ...


----------

